# Probenexpress / Inkasso



## Enc (16 Dezember 2006)

ich brauche dringend Eure hilfe   .

Also ich hab mich vor 2 oder 3 jahren bei proben express angemeldet aufgrund / glauben das sie mir kostenloß bzw für 40+ euro im jahr proben zuschicken jeden monat 10 -20 stk hies es. Aber da pasierte nix nach einem jahr wolten sie wieder 40 euro und ich buchte das geld wieder zurück nach 1/2 oder 1 Jahr.
 Vor kurzem ist dann ein Schreiben von einem Inkassounternehmen IDS gekommen und ich solle 90 euro zahlen ( an denn Herr [] der in Wien / Östereich Wohnt ) was soll ich nun machen bitte um hilfe  

ICQ []

danke im Voraus
*[Virenscanner: Namen und ICQ-Nummer entfernt]*


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Probenexpress / Inkasso*



Enc schrieb:


> was soll ich nun machen bitte um hilfe


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## DeJu (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Probenexpress / Inkasso*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


Geht hier in die Suchfunktion. Suchwort: "Probino" und dann lesen, lesen und nochmals lesen.
Beratung im Einzelfall ist hier leider nicht möglich, da das Rechtsberatungsagesetz dieses verbietet.
Wenn Du nach dem Lesen nicht klarkommst, gehe zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale, in Ö gibts da auch noch die Arbeiterkammer.


----------

